# Shoft shifter



## va va valley se-r (May 30, 2007)

Anyone know of a short shifter out there for an 06 Se-r? Having loads of trouble finding one.


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

55mm sts from axxtion. email him at [email protected] for more info.


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

I would definitely recommend the axxtion sts. It is very affordable and a well constructed product. My brother in law (previous se-r owner) and I installed it in about 20 min with little problems. We had to re locate one wire clip but that was all. The instructions are straight forward and if you decide to get one and run into problems just post it on here and someone would be glad to help. Check on ebay thats where I got mine. Adios.


----------

